# Child Friendly Campsite Near La Rochelle



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi All,

We are looking for a Child Friendly campsite within 50 miles of La Rochelle for Mid to late August.

Our kids will be 3 and 5, so lets be honest one with lots of Kiddy Parks, Multiple Swimming Pools, shop selling Ice creams and easy access to a safe beach would be best.

Obviously we dont want a massive site, but one with facilities to keep the Offspring amused and Happy. Lets face it, if they are happy, we....

Also any suggestions for a stop over on the way down from Calais?

Thanks Again.

TTCharlie


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I was looking for a site for a few days in May and came across this one,http://www.camping-la-rochelle.com/camping-emplacement.php
And a site we like on our way down is Camping municipal at Beaumont sur Sarthe.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

bigtree said:


> And a site we like on our way down is Camping municipal at Beaumont sur Sarthe.


http://www.ville-beaumont-sur-sarthe.fr/en/sports-et-loisirs/camping


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas so far but please keep them coming....


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Charlie

We're (2 adults, 3 + 7 yr old) also thinking of something similar, although we're undecided on Atlantic or Mediteranean Coast...

Have you looked at http://www.siblu.com/france/ or http://www.yellohvillage.co.uk/ both appear to be perfect for kids.

Also, since you're travelling to east of France, have you considered ferries to Cherbourg, Roscoff or St Malo ?
I only mention it as I notice as your from Bristol, would certainly save some driving if you got the ferry from Poole or similar...

Good luck with it

Dan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It's a little further south than you wanted but have you looked at the Arcachon area ? Incredible beaches, miles of safe cycle tracks through the pines, very many campsites, some excellent places to eat and see.

We stayed- true, not for long- at:

http://www.camping-arcachon.com/

which seemed very young-family friendly.

Take them up the Dune de Pylat while you're there. The biggest sandpit in the world !

G


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Not my cup of tea but I spent a fortnight with daughter and family in Camping Bel, Tranch sur la Mer, last summer ideal for sea, sand and children. Activitivies everyday and evening for them and plenty of amenities geared to them. Most other campers english speaking. I think it's part of the Eurocamp group although cheaper if you book direct.

Dick


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

A37 said:


> Hi Charlie
> 
> We're (2 adults, 3 + 7 yr old) also thinking of something similar, although we're undecided on Atlantic or Mediteranean Coast...
> 
> ...


Luckily we have tickets for the Olympic Stadium, and have got a Campsite near by, so logic says take the Eurotunnel. Also some of the quotes we got for the Ferry were ££££££££

Thanks, I will have a look at those campsites.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Bonne Anse Plage at La Palmyre here: http://g.co/maps/ahxbp
Website: http://www.siblu.com/france/charente_maritime/bonne_anse_plage.php

Daughter had a summer job there a couple of years ago, said it was a nice site.

Ian


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

Stop overs on the way down

I would recommend the following aires.

1. Nozay on the N137. Voluntary 5E fee. Free hookup, toilets, lake with pedalows, childrens park, very close to the Autoroute, LIDL nearby for stock up on provisions.

2. St. Brice en Cogles near the A84. Free with 8 excellent slots for a motorhome. Toilets and waste point. Walking distance to town with excellent resteraunts, etc. We got a take away pizza that evening.

As for campsites in the area, perhaps some of the campsites at Royan or Les Dunes at Bretignolles sur Mer


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

the south facing coast of the vendee is where we first went with our kids all the way from les sables to la rochelle there only about 50 miles apart but there are dozen's of campsites of every combination along that coast,
the beach at les sables is one of the shallowest you will find you can paddle out for a couple of hundred yards & still only be up to your knees , they do all sorts of cross channel stuff from there and theres an auto museum just outside ,
first time we stayed at les escuriels easy walk to the beach it was 20 years since we first went but last september went again on acsi now got indoor pool slides etc
http://www.justcampingfrance.co.uk/jard_sur_mer_camping.html


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone, we are looking at them all but still willing to look at others..


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We went to an amazing site near Jard sur Mer, driving me mad now trying to find it but will get there. 

Huge pool complex where my 7 year old had time of her life, near beach and very quiet cycle paths. 

Will be back 
Mandy


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Found it   

Had found it on the campsite map before we went I think,

http://tinyurl.com/Brunelles-for-children

Hope this works, bit further from the sea than I remember but they may mean a proper beach.

Around 40miles from La Rochelle

Have a great time
Mandy


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

TTCharlie,

This site is to the north of La Rochelle and is 10 miles from some stunning beaches, but should still be within the 50 miles you require.

We've been going back with our kids for years now and we love it.

http://www.campingpinparasol.fr/


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies.

Alot of them to consider, but still looking for other options.

Many Thanks


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi All,

Appollogies to all the people who provided ideas, we should of update this thread to assist others.

We went to this site in the end and can say it was superb.

http://www.interlude.fr

Anway, the planning is now starting for the 2013 trip and looking for more ideas whilst still considering the ideas people came up with in the original post.

We have considered taking the Plymouth Santander Ferry but are concerned about the cost, our MH is 7.3m and we would be travelling peak season in August.

Also considered going back to Northen Italy but feel the 1000m trip might be too far for the rug rats?

Anyway, more ideas will be gratefully recieved, and sorry for not thanking everyone on the thread last year, I was a relative newbie to MHF!

Cheers

TTCharlie


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

sequoior park, everything a kid could want, good for adults too


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi ttcharlie,
Really enjoyed this site, right next to the beach and town and not far from La Rochelle, as you can see from their promotional picture:-

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...zT_8ULOwY3XEvN7y7LuDQ&bvm=bv.1355534169,d.d2k

Roger


----------

